# Half Black tiny shiny stones and half white sand substrate



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear all,

I saw one picture where I saw the two colour substrate I hope its ok


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can use whatever color substrate you want. The difficulty in using the half and half method is that eventually the fish will mix it up and you will be left with black and white substrate.


----------

